# Konsole leeren?



## DJ_mic (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und bräuchte eure Hilfe. Ich möchte mein aktuelles CMD Fenster leeren.
Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll.

Ich mache es mit der schmutzigen Variante, nähmlich mit einer for schleife...
Gibts dafür keine schönere Lösung?

Gruß
DJ_Mic


----------



## El_Rabbit (8. Mai 2012)

"cls" in windows "clear" in linux

fällt mir da spontan ein, wär das was?


----------



## Marco13 (8. Mai 2012)

Erstmal nicht. Die Ausgabe ist ein Stream, also eine Einbahnstraße. Es gibt Lösungen, die aber Plattformabhängig sind. Angefangen bei Bibliotheken wie JCurses, die sowas anbieten (wäre aber ein Overkill) bis zu Hacks, mit Runtime.exec unter windows "cls" und unter Linux "clear" auszuführen, aber... nichts "schönes". (Wie lang läuft eigentlich deine for-schleife? 25 mal?  Schonmal über ein GUI nachgedacht...?)


----------



## DJ_mic (8. Mai 2012)

Okay danke erstmal für die Antworten!

GUI dauert für mich etwas länger, habe am Freitag Abgabe Termin.

Habe aber in der For schleife nun if abfragen drinnen, also von daher habe ich es eigentlich gelöst 

Vielen dank!!!

Gruß
DJ_Mic


----------



## El_Rabbit (8. Mai 2012)

Beim googlen habe ich gerade den Tipp gelesen, man könnte probieren dieses ANSI Steuerzeichen auszugeben:

System.out.print("\033[2J");

Probier das mal, bei mir funzt es


----------



## KingOfExceptions (8. Mai 2012)

El_Rabbit hat gesagt.:


> Beim googlen habe ich gerade den Tipp gelesen, man könnte probieren dieses ANSI Steuerzeichen auszugeben:
> 
> System.out.print("\033[2J");
> 
> Probier das mal, bei mir funzt es



bei mir gehts nicht.


----------

